# drink driving/wildcamping



## 106583 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi. 
Increasingly public areas/view points say 'no camping'. I've read with interest many of the posts here which has people are rarely bothered as long as they are clean and tidy etc. Not sure if this has been asked before, but if we're sitting in a 'no camping' view point etc (with the intention of staying overnight obviously) & have already opened a bottle of chablis, could we in theory be done for drink driving? Any views?

Thank you all very much for your views. I've hit the thank button I think on them all which I hope does what it says on the tin (I'm new to this kind of thing!) Some good advice below re only carrying habitation key and wearing pyjamas (blimey, I'll have to buy some!), closing curtains & leaving step out etc - which we will follow. I don't think I can possibly contemplate not having a glass of plonk or two with dinner so I suspect limiting risk will be our preferred option! Handy site this, guess I'd better subscribe.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi, this subject has been discussed on here before, here is the link to the posts,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-15391-drinking.html+whilst+motorhome

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-26916-drinking.html+whilst+motorhome
hope they help
regards,

Anne


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Bill

We quite often wildcamp after having a drink (sometimes in country pub car parks). Always have the curtains drawn and steering lock on and some food - cheese etc on the table so looks like we're having a meal. We've seen police cars drive past and not bother us at all. I would make sure I didn't have so much to drink that I would be over the limit the next morning, but that applies whether I've got the MH or not...

In our 15 months of owning a MH, we've only spent 6 nights on campsites in total in the UK - the rest have been wildcamping and every night I've had a drink (enough to be over the limit). Just park up in a sensible place.


Griff


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I would say that if you are parked up for the night on private land ie. Pub car park ( with owners permission) then you are OK. But if your parked in a lay-by then I think you would be best not to drink as technically you are still in charge of a vehicle on a public highway. 

Wobby


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

What i do, I just take the hab door key out with me and hide the ignition keys in the van, so when i come back to the van if i have the ignition keys on my person then it could be said that i was intending to drive but with just the hab key then there in no confusion. (I know about insurance and if someone knicks the van).


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*drink driving/wild camping*

Hi Bill!

I'm with 'Wobby' on this. A layby is part of the Queen's highway and the Laws of the Road apply. It's likely that a layby is outside of the 30mph limit, in which case parking lights should be displayed. Just because thousands of lorry drivers take the chance and park overnight without lights does not make it legal or acceptable.

If you decide to park otherwise than in accordance with the Law, then members of the police force have the right to either ask you to move on, or charge you with various motoring offences (to satisfy 'quotas' :evil: ).

So what are the implications and complications at this time, bearing in mind the bottle or two of Chablis that might have been consumed?

If I see a hole in my pathway through life, I prefer to fill it in, rather than fall into it and then start wondering: how did I get into this hole; how do I get out of it; how might my predicament have been avoided? :roll:

You'll gather that I am not a risk taker! :lol: If you are happy doing what you do, fine! But it's not for me. I've had a clean licence for 45 years and wish to keep it clean.

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: drink driving/wild camping*



UncleNorm said:


> If I see a hole in my pathway through life, I prefer to fill it in, rather than fall into it and then start wondering: how did I get into this hole; how do I get out of it; how might my predicament have been avoided? :roll:


Blimey, Norman, that's a bit deep for this time of night, isn't it? :wink:

Gerald


----------

